# Mercer vs. Victorinox...anyone have any experience with both?



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm looking at replacing some of my Mercer knives with Victorinox ones. I realize both brands are fairly low end, but I'm just a culinary student, and trying to get the right gear in place before I get used to the feel of it.

Does anyone have any experience with both Mercer and Victorinox? I'd love to hear some opinions!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris,

Tough call.  They're very different knives.  Forschners a lot lighter and are made with a better alloy -- so have all the advantages those two things bring.  If the choice was really just between Forschner and Mercer, I'd take Forschner based on its weight and edge-taking and holding characteristics.

However, if you're planning on stepping up to a high-end chef's knife in the near future or you can afford more for a chef's choice, I'd look for somethng better than Forschner and Mercer -- with edge characteristics and profile as the primary criteria. 

But... and it's one heck of a big butt... everything is contingent on sharpening.  If we're going to go on to "which knife is best for me," we need to start there. 

BDL


----------

